# Paragon problem



## Billyhank (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I built a Paragon and one channel sounds fantastic. The second channel doesn’t pass signal when engaged. I get clean signal, the right side passes signal when engaged/disengaged but the left side doesn’t pass signal when engaged. When I’ve got the left side on and engage the right side, everything cuts out. LEDs both turn on. 
I don’t have any pics atm, but I can post some when I get back home. I was just curious if anyone had any ideas of what may be the problem.
Thanks!


----------



## Billyhank (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Travis (Jan 22, 2021)

Same problem, channel 2 sound greats channel 1 doesnt sound


----------



## Travis (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't know why I try everything !


----------



## Billyhank (Jan 22, 2021)

I’ve checked it. Everything is good. It’s odd that one side isn’t working.


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 22, 2021)

Are you using metal LED bezels?


----------



## Billyhank (Jan 22, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Are you using metal LED bezels?


No, just LEDs poking out of the enclosure a tiny bit.


----------



## TheSin (Jan 22, 2021)

Just built 2 of these today. I would try a couple things like swapping the IC’s, recheck resistor values, check solder joints on back of pcb, make sure those pin connectors are ok. All the caps and everything else appear to be ok from what I’m seeing. A good pic of the underside of the pcb would help.


----------



## Billyhank (Jan 22, 2021)

TheSin said:


> Just built 2 of these today. I would try a couple things like swapping the IC’s, recheck resistor values, check solder joints on back of pcb, make sure those pin connectors are ok. All the caps and everything else appear to be ok from what I’m seeing.



I swapped the ICs, resistors are good, I haven’t gone through and double checked the joints yet. I checked them before boxing. I’m going to check that the pots are making some weird contact on the enclosure.
Thanks!!


----------



## Billyhank (Jan 22, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> I swapped the ICs, resistors are good, I haven’t gone through and double checked the joints yet. I checked them before boxing. I’m going to check that the pots are making some weird contact on the enclosure.
> Thanks!!


*aren’t


----------



## Armando21 (Feb 22, 2021)

I am encountering the same issue, the second drive circuit, on the left of the pedal, passes signal just fine but the right side doesn't pass any at all.  I was able to test the circuit by inputing a 5kHz sine wave with a 500mV peak-to-peak amplitude.  The signal doesn't make it past resistor R6 (10KOhm).  I checked capacitor C5 (100nF) and it is functioning correctly (its not a dud).  Ive checked everything I can think of, even going as far as switching the dual op amp ICs on the two sides of the circuit.  I had a lab technician at my school (who repaired radio equipment for the navy for 20 years) look at it, he tried everything he could possibly think of and nothing.  We both concluded that something has to be wrong with the PCB itself, which is odd considering this is my second Paragon PCB and the first didn't have any issues.  If any folks at PedalPCB could look into his issue that would be great.


----------



## Armando21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Travis said:


> Same problem, channel 2 sound greats channel 1 doesnt sound


I am having the exact same issue, Ive checked everything and I can only conclude that the board is a dud.  I would expect a small percentage of boards have this same issue, just as a standard manufacturing error.


----------



## Billyhank (Feb 23, 2021)

Armando21 said:


> I am encountering the same issue, the second drive circuit, on the left of the pedal, passes signal just fine but the right side doesn't pass any at all.  I was able to test the circuit by inputing a 5kHz sine wave with a 500mV peak-to-peak amplitude.  The signal doesn't make it past resistor R6 (10KOhm).  I checked capacitor C5 (100nF) and it is functioning correctly (its not a dud).  Ive checked everything I can think of, even going as far as switching the dual op amp ICs on the two sides of the circuit.  I had a lab technician at my school (who repaired radio equipment for the navy for 20 years) look at it, he tried everything he could possibly think of and nothing.  We both concluded that something has to be wrong with the PCB itself, which is odd considering this is my second Paragon PCB and the first didn't have any issues.  If any folks at PedalPCB could look into his issue that would be great.


I reflowed my 3PDT joints and that seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## Billyhank (Feb 23, 2021)

Armando21 said:


> I am having the exact same issue, Ive checked everything and I can only conclude that the board is a dud.  I would expect a small percentage of boards have this same issue, just as a standard manufacturing error.


I reflowed my 3PDT joints and the issue went away. Obviously that might not be the solution for every problem. But ya never know. Lol.


----------



## Kbabs99 (Aug 15, 2021)

Armando21 said:


> I am having the exact same issue, Ive checked everything and I can only conclude that the board is a dud.  I would expect a small percentage of boards have this same issue, just as a standard manufacturing error.


Armando21, were you able to resolve? Seems I have the same thing happening. Although, I can get the right side working if I pull power out and back in (with right foot switch engaged). Pedal sounds great and love it, other than this issue.


----------



## Kbabs99 (Aug 15, 2021)

Kbabs99 said:


> Armando21, were you able to resolve? Seems I have the same thing happening. Although, I can get the right side working if I pull power out and back in (with right foot switch engaged). Pedal sounds great and love it, other than this issue.


Oops, see you did…I’ll try that again.


----------



## giovanni (Aug 15, 2021)

Armando21 said:


> I am encountering the same issue, the second drive circuit, on the left of the pedal, passes signal just fine but the right side doesn't pass any at all.  I was able to test the circuit by inputing a 5kHz sine wave with a 500mV peak-to-peak amplitude.  The signal doesn't make it past resistor R6 (10KOhm).  I checked capacitor C5 (100nF) and it is functioning correctly (its not a dud).  Ive checked everything I can think of, even going as far as switching the dual op amp ICs on the two sides of the circuit.  I had a lab technician at my school (who repaired radio equipment for the navy for 20 years) look at it, he tried everything he could possibly think of and nothing.  We both concluded that something has to be wrong with the PCB itself, which is odd considering this is my second Paragon PCB and the first didn't have any issues.  If any folks at PedalPCB could look into his issue that would be great.


Do you have continuity between R6 and C5?


----------

